# Favorite YouTube Woodworking Video?



## Router Forums (May 7, 2010)

Do you have a favorite YouTube woodworking video or channel? 

Share a link to it and tell us why you like it.

_Credit: Topic provided by @DesertRatTom_


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

no...
no favorites..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The Down to Earth Woodworker had a really good video showing how to build a router table cabinet with a Kreg pocket hole jig . For the life of me I can't find the build , just the overview, and I think it's a differant table as the one I seen him build had tapered walls for dust collection . His accent kinda cracks me up


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Anything Frank Howarth makes I'll watch because his videos are so good. His woodworking is good, too. Otherwise I don't keep up with anyone though I may watch the occasional woodworking video.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Too many to pick from, but I love the stuff from Frank Howarth.






Peter Brown, Izzy Swan and Cy Mars are also great to watch


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Way too many to pick only one. Over time, however, I've downloaded many that were really good information that I knew I'd watch again and again, or were too complex or advanced to absorb without multiple viewings. I have enjoyed the Wood Whisperer videos. Looking forward to checking out what others like.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I like lots of them including all mentioned above. I also like Jack Houweling, Garageworks and Wyoming wood turner to mention a few.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Am I the only one who likes the routerforums channel on YouTube? Listening to Harry's voice is reason enough to go there.


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't have a favorite myself, but I do prefer the ones with direct and easy to understand instructions - I find AmericanWoodworker vids easy to follow - they helped me create my first sleds:





I also really enjoy Steve Ramsey - he's easy to follow, humorous and his plans and projects are pretty good for beginners like me:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBB7sYb14uBtk8UqSQYc9-w


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I like J Bates and the Wood Whisperer.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't say I have a favorite. If I am attempting to do something that I am unsure about I will usually research it and watch any videos available on the subject. I do like the Wood Whisperer and will watch his whenever I can find them on subject.


----------



## koolrebel (Aug 25, 2015)

The wood whisperer for general woodworking and Brendan Stemp for woodturning


----------



## Minnesota Marty (May 7, 2016)

*I will chime in on this one.*

I particularly like Matthias Wandel. I like that he doesn't have all the big equipment that others have but improvises with what he can build. I am also a fan of Frank Howarth because of the quality of his videos. 

Marty


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Minnesota Marty said:


> I particularly like Matthias Wandel. I like that he doesn't have all the big equipment that others have but improvises with what he can build. I am also a fan of Frank Howarth because of the quality of his videos.
> 
> Marty


I agree Marty Matthias Wandel does make some nice videos.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Anything by Bill Hylton...


----------



## Relative (Apr 24, 2008)

Agree with all of the above. But, for me, the single video that pops into my head is the Carter Products video. 



 on adjusting the bandsaw. 

Made one heck of an improvement for me.

Mike


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Mike said:


> Am I the only one who likes the routerforums channel on YouTube? Listening to Harry's voice is reason enough to go there.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNhlETbscUM


Mike, you are not alone; they are my favorites.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

@Relative

Mike, Alex was kind enough to give me one of his tiny reindeer at one of the shows.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Agree, the Alex Snodgrass video may be the single best woodworking video out there. My bandsaw became useful after following his guidelines.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I have no favourites either. Alex Snodgrass does a very professional presentation, but then he's been doing it for a very long time. 

When I have a project in mind, I just do a search and check several out. Some are much better than others, but all have something to offer.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

All of above plus Greg Paolini and THINK by Izzy something...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

At the end of March, we switched internet providers. Went from <2 mbps to >90 mpbs. I didn't notice much difference in how sites like RF loaded (except for threads with a lot of pictures). Up to that point, we couldn't watch low-res video--now hi-def streams with ease!! I've been away most of the last month, so i've not had a chance to watch much yet. Can't wait to see some of these!!

earl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, Earl... Quality download speed helps...


----------



## Ahmed Affara (Jun 23, 2016)

Paul Sellers - For learning the basics.
The Wood Whisperer - My favorite for general knowledge and has a very good mobile app and talk show.
Matthias Wandel - Innovative and, well, awesome.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

There are so many fantastic sites and channels out there that I couldn't possibly pick a favorite. Lately, I've been catching up at the Stumpy Nubs Youtube channel:
https://www.youtube.com/c/stumpynubs/videos
It's worth clicking on once just to see his cool intro.

His website has a nice monthly journal you can subscribe to free:
Home
He builds some really nice jigs (my weakness), and goes into a lot of explanation about why he does things a certain way on them. And, he has the kind of distorted sense of humor that I appreciate.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't have a single favorite...typically I search for topics of interest, especially when shopping for replacement or new tool/accessories...I check out the review videos.

...and then there's the "troublemakers"...you know the ones...you search for "hand plane", somewhere in the mix will be the Bosch 1594, some quick videos on the 1594, (oh, what was I doing?), out comes your credit card, a quick call to CPO, then you wake up thinking it was all a dream and one day UPS shows up...WHAAAATTTT.... (don't ask me how I know this)


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

Big fan of Frank Howarth, John Heisz, and Matthias Wandell, among many others. The latter two I watch more for their cleverness and original thinking than for woodworking. 

-- Rick M


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

In addition to those taken from the Router Workshop I like and watch several times a year, those of Richard Buchanan of which the one below is the first of a series.






I also miss the video library especially those contributed by @harrysin related to router skiing, one of which is now on Youtube:


----------



## DuanePhillips (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your videos!


----------

